# ATT: gun owners



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Subject: Gun Owners -- Watch this video







I ask you to send this out to every gun owner on your list ... I think I got all of them on mine! Please watch this YouTube to see our possible future. And then send out to every gun owner you know ! 
God Bless America !!!

In case you're NOT ticked off about something, just watch this.!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Powerful video walcat. Thanks for posting.
Stay safe,
Lake Erie Joe


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

no coment ...................i would rather die than be in a country where one can not own a registered firearm ......mark my words ........


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

FatRap007 said:


> no coment ...................i would rather die than be in a country where one can not own a registered firearm ......mark my words ........


And I would rather die, than be forced to register my firearms......

Thanks for the video


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

"molon labe"[email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Certainly makes you think. I've been of the opinion for at least 10 years that the UN has outlived its original purpose and we should get out.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Interesting video there.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Is'nt that some bull @#$%.I dont think its time to panic but it is time to take a more pro active stance on all gun control and all attempts to steal our civil rights.......


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

from my cold dead hands!


----------

